# Paint Shop pro XI and RAW files



## gerryr (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a trial version of Paint Shop Pro XI and it says it can open RAW images, but it says it doesn't recognize the RAW image from my Nikon D40.  Anybody use RAW images with this program?


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 15, 2007)

Since it's a trial version, it may have this feature disabled. I've got version ten, but I haven't tried opening a raw image. Gonna have to try it.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't think anything is disabled in this trial version, it just won't work after 30 days.


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 15, 2007)

Apparantly Corel Paint Shop Pro XI does not support Nikon D40.

SEE THIS LINK(see bottom of this page): http://support.corel.com/scripts/rightnow.cfg/php.exe/enduser/std_adp.php?&p_faqid=760202

You may want to check the Nikon stuff first. SEE HERE:

http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bin/nikonusa.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=538&p_created=1041260685&p_sid=YUmOfbJi&p_accessibility=0&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MzMmcF9wcm9kcz0xOSwzMzQmcF9jYXRzPTAmcF9wdj0yLjMzNCZwX2N2PSZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_topview=1

NIKON PROGRAM THAT MIGHT HELP: 

http://support.nikontech.com/cgi-bin/nikonusa.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=14187&p_created=1171041917&p_sid=YUmOfbJi&p_accessibility=0&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9MzMmcF9wcm9kcz0xOSwzMzQmcF9jYXRzPTAmcF9wdj0yLjMzNCZwX2N2PSZwX3NlYXJjaF90eXBlPWFuc3dlcnMuc2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcGFnZT0x&p_li=&p_topview=1


OK, SO IN ENGLISH. I WOULD TRY THE FOLLOWING:

Shoot in Nikon RAW with my D40. Then use the Nikon Software that should have come with the camera to convert my RAW D40 files to TIFF. Then try to open the TIFF files with Corel.

Not sure if this would work or not since I do not own a Nikon D40. But this is how I would go about it.[] If that does not work then I would say just be patient. I am sure Corel will put out another update shortly to keep up with the new formats(D40 and D40x). Problem is your free trial may have expired before then.[]


----------



## gerryr (Aug 15, 2007)

Corel doesn't even support the D80 yet and it was released several months before the D40.  I did install the Nikon software and it took me all of about 5 seconds to determine it's garbage and not worth the effort to even install it.  It wasn't even as good as Picasa.


----------

